# Help?  Need grip help for a Ruger Super Redhawk



## deerslayer357 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

While getting my pistol ready for this deer season, I cracked the wood insert (Left side) on my Ruger Super Redhawk 44 magnum.     I was wondering if anybody here might have inserts left from replacing their factory grips with aftermarket grips.

Ruger customer service couldn't find the part number, but I am working on that angle also.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## frankwright (Sep 26, 2012)

Those may be hard to come by ,deerslayer. I think they have been discontinued for a good while.I Googled and everyone who use to carry them has them listed as not in stock.
I assume most people hang on to their original grips for resale or whatever.
As it is the insert, could it just be repaired with a super wood bonding glue?

The other option would be a rubber or custom wood grip.

Good Luck I hope you find what you need.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 26, 2012)

IF you can not find something let me know. I know a guy who carves grips who would be more than willing to take care of you. Thing is he may not have access to that handgun so you may need to ship him the rubber part.






Stabilized Maple Burl





Cocobolo

I am currently waiting on him to replenish his supply of a certain wood for him to carve me some inserts for my GP100.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks fellas!  I am hoping to run across somebody that kept their factory grips but will part with them for a fair price.   I think wood glue will work for a while, but not sure how long it will hold up.  Probably going to do that to get by until I find a permanent replacement.

TV- Those grips sure are purty!  I might have to get a pair or two of those either way!   If you don't mind my asking, about how much do those grips run?  You can PM me if you had rather.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 26, 2012)

What you pay for them is between you and him sir. When I asked for a set he carved em and sent em and then when I asked about cost he told me when I see em send what I think they are worth. (I sent him a $20 and think they are worth more) He ain't complained about what I sent and in fact when I asked about a second set he carved em and sent em without mention of cost. I'm sending a bunch of bullets in trade and already got him working on getting the wood for another set.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the info!

Are the above grips for a 1911?  They look good!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes sir they are 1911 grips.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=8359  This is Numrich Gun Parts Corp.  I hope this helps you.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Sep 27, 2012)

I haven't looked on ebay in awhile but am thinking they used to sell all kinds of inserts for those grips.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 27, 2012)

Huntress said:


> http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=8359  This is Numrich Gun Parts Corp.  I hope this helps you.


Good job,Huntress. It looks like they have them too.

There is also this:http://www.rugerforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=152451


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the help everybody!  I think I have a lead on a replacement set from a member here.

Might have to get a new set of grips for some other pistols after looking at those custom grip makers' work though!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 5, 2014)

tv_racin_fan said:


> What you pay for them is between you and him sir. When I asked for a set he carved em and sent em and then when I asked about cost he told me when I see em send what I think they are worth. (I sent him a $20 and think they are worth more) He ain't complained about what I sent and in fact when I asked about a second set he carved em and sent em without mention of cost. I'm sending a bunch of bullets in trade and already got him working on getting the wood for another set.


Old post but just ran across it.  I am wondering what type of wood that is?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.wood-database.com/lumber-identification/hardwoods/afzelia/


----------

